# PPI 2075M Rebuild Question



## FergusAudi (Dec 19, 2009)

I have been putting this off for awhile now, but it's finally time to rebuild some of my old gear. The 2075M is fully functional, but the caps are probably just about dust. Since it's apart I would like to upgrade this little guy and I would like some input if possible on common upgrades, Panasonic FMs or Nichicons etc.


----------

